# Atomlab trailking sizing



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Just curious how this bike fits. Considering picking up a used 09 frame. It would be for me and my wife for our soon to be pump track. Just a little worried it would be too long for my wife who is 5' 5

Any shorter riders out there riding a trail king? Also ride reports would be appreciated


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

My trailking fits me fine, and I'm a short guy.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

i'm 5'8" and it fits me fine as well. my girlfriend is 5'2" and she's very uncomfortable on my bike. but then again, she doesn't ride bikes and wonders why my seat is so low.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

if you like large frame youll be fine. i ride the trailking and im 6'8" and im comfortable.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

im 6' even so i know it will fit me good. I am more curious if my wife would be fine riding it on our pumptrack. Does anyone know if there is a difference in year models? i seem to recall the earliest ones had longer tt's. if thats true does anyone know the year they switched?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Just buy her her own bike that fits her :thumbsup: maybe she'll buy you a nice bike in return :lol:


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Just buy her her own bike that fits her :thumbsup: maybe she'll buy you a nice bike in return :lol:


If money wasn't an issue then that would work. We are just using it for a pumptrack though so having two bikes for that would be a bit overkill.

besides she already has a really decked out 09 SX trail and a banshee spitfire. She has more bikes than me. I want the next one ha ha


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

climbingbubba said:


> She has more bikes than me.


That is a good thing and a bad thing. I'd love to be in a relationship with a fellow cyclist...but if she had more bikes than me that would not slide :lol: You deserve the next bike bud :thumbsup:


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

for you i recommend the 3" rise bars (like in the picture below). the combination of a long front end and high-ish bottom bracket make you feel like you are standing taller and it helps to bring the grips up to you a bit. (contrast with a Specialized P bike with a low-ish bottom bracket and shorter front end, where you can run low bars).










https://www.atomlab.com/biketkg.html
_
Trailking Bike

Black/Green 
- Frame: Atomlab Trailking 
- Fork: Marzocchi DJ2 Fork 
- Cranks: Atomlab GI Cromoly, 175mm 
- BB: Atomlab GI Sealed w/ Cromo spindle 
- Chainrings: Pimp CNC'd Aluminum 28t 
- Cassette: Singlespeed kit w/ 13t 
- Chain: ½ Link Chain 
- Handlebar: Pimp 3" rise 
- Headset: Internal Sealed A-headset 
- Stem: Atomlab Pimplite 53mm 
- Brakes: Atomlab Mechanical disk brakes 
- Wheels: Atomlab Pimplite 20mm front/9sp Rear 
- Tires: Atomlab GI 26x2.125" 
- Tubes: Schraeder Valve 
- Grips: Velo 130mm 
- Seat: Atomlab Aircorp 
- Seatpost: Atomlab General Issue 
- Pedals: Atomlab Pimp pedals 
- 30lbs

GEOMETRY
- Top Tube (Actual): 22.3" 
- Seat Tube (center to top): 12" 
- Head Tube Angle: 69 degrees 
- Seat Tube Angle: 70 degrees 
- ChainStay Length: 14.25-14.5" 
- Bottom Bracket Height: 12.7" 
- Wheelbase: 40.1" 
- Head Tube Length: 4" 
- Max Rear Tire Clearance: 2.4" 
- Rear Hub Spacing: 135mm 
- Rear Dropout Axle Size: 10mm 
- Head Tube: 1-1/8" 
- BB Shell Width: 68mm _


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

i just measured my 2010 TrailKing at 22.7in top tube (center to center) and 10.5in seat tube (center to top). compared to the picture above, my frame does not have the gusset from the top tube to the seat tube. with a 110mm fork and 2.4fr / 2.2rr Maxxis Holy Rollers, my BB is at a stratospheric 14.25in. i'm not sure exactly when they changed the geometry. i do remember hearing about the early TrailKings (07) to have random geometries as AtomLab tried to dial it in.









https://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv19/alexrex20/TrailKing/DSC09259.jpg


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

alexrex20 said:


> . . .. with a 110mm fork and 2.4fr / 2.2rr Maxxis Holy Rollers, my BB is at a stratospheric 14.25in. i'm not sure exactly when they changed the geometry. . . . .


I don't know . . . I think the Trailking may have always had a high bb?? But, maybe they're measuring the bb with an 80mm fork on the bike ?

The Blackmarket website says the MOB bb is 12.25.

The Transition Trail or Park, according to the website is at 312.4mm (12.29 in.) with a 470mm axle-to-crown fork. (A 100mm travel Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 1 is listed as 475mm axle-to-crown). An 80mm travel Manitou Circus is listed as 458mm axle to crown.

So the TOP has a lower bb drop, because it is designed for a taller fork. MOB's are usually built with 80mm or lower forks.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

ya, that's what i figure. i wouldn't be surprised if they're measuring with their AtomLab GI/Pimp 60 fork, which is obviously much much shorter than my 110 Fox. idk. i'm happy with my bike setup and how it rides.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

cmc4130 said:


> I don't know . . . I think the Trailking may have always had a high bb?? But, maybe they're measuring the bb with an 80mm fork on the bike ?
> 
> The Blackmarket website says the MOB bb is 12.25.
> 
> ...


i ride with a 425mm AC fork on my trailking and it feels fine to me...


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

gbosbiker said:


> i ride with a 425mm AC fork on my trailking and it feels fine to me...


just out of interest, how do you have your bars set up? 3" rise with a spacer or two under the stem? or are you running them low?


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

alexrex20 said:


> and 10.5in seat tube (center to top)., my BB is at a stratospheric 14.25in.


Those measurements are crazy! That basically a trials bike frame


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

cmc4130 said:


> just out of interest, how do you have your bars set up? 3" rise with a spacer or two under the stem? or are you running them low?


i actually have 5.75" rise and a 10mm spacer under my frontload stem.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

gbosbiker said:


> i actually have 5.75" rise and a 10mm spacer under my frontload stem.


 pic ?!


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

cmc4130 said:


> pic ?!












crappy quality, but you get the idea


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

how tall are you?

would you mind taking a quick bottom bracket height measurement? i'd like to compare your BB height (rigid fork) to mine.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

alexrex20 said:


> how tall are you?
> 
> would you mind taking a quick bottom bracket height measurement? i'd like to compare your BB height (rigid fork) to mine.


im 6'8". the tall/wide bars and big frame are perfect for me. and you can do the bb height of mine with some geometry. hahah. take your bike AC measurement and take the difference and then do the geometry. im basically just too lasy to go and measure the BB height right noww


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

the point is that the TrailKing has been made in several different frame geometries in the past several years, and none of them were ever documented by AtomLab. my frame differs greatly from what's listed above and on the website.

you could take a tape measure and measure your BB height quicker than it took you to type that post, but whatever...


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

alexrex20 said:


> the point is that the TrailKing has been made in several different frame geometries in the past several years, and none of them were ever documented by AtomLab. my frame differs greatly from what's listed above and on the website.
> 
> you could take a tape measure and measure your BB height quicker than it took you to type that post, but whatever...


im aware of that. i was too lazy to walk downstairs and outside. and if im correct with my measurement, its sitting pretty low at around 13" to the center of the bb


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

gbosbiker said:


> crappy quality, but you get the idea


that looks rad. i run bmx cruiser bars on my Mob as well. they are 4" rise Immortis bars with custom 4 degrees upsweep. not the lightest (compared to an aluminum mtb bar), but i love em. https://immortisbmx.bigcartel.com/


----------

